# مراتٍ كثيرة



## Me_Shezad

هل هناك أية أغلاط في هذه الجملة ؟

ركبتُ على الحصانِ مراتٍ كثيرة


----------



## rayloom

الجملة صحيحة


----------



## Fahad ali

الجمله صحيحه


----------



## akhooha

ولمذا تستخدم كلمة [على]؟ هل الجملة غير صحيحة لو قلت "ركبت الحصان مرات كثيرة"؟


----------



## paraklete

بالنسبة لـ "ركبتُ على الحصانِ مراتٍ كثيره" الجمله صحيحه وبالنسبة لـ "ركبتُ الحصانَ مراتٍ كثيره" صحيحه أيضاً


----------



## belkasam

نعم معك حق على تعتبر زيادة شاده
تكفي الحضان مرات كثيرة


----------



## paraklete

belkasam said:


> نعم معك حق على تعتبر زيادة شاده
> تكفي الحضان مرات كثيرة



حرف الجرّ "على" يوحي بكيفية العلاقة بين الفاعل والحصان وعند حذفه أنت تصف الركوب فقط ولا تصف كيفيه له أو علاقه بين الفاعل والمفعول به غير الفعل المباشر


----------



## حارث العىين

فيما أعلم أن تقول ركبت الحصان....لا ركبت على


----------

